
Learning EOS?And where to start? - Nippz
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;infinitexlabs.com&#x2F;first-steps-in-eos-blockchain-development&#x2F;
======
Nippz
Hello everyone.

Since EOS came out it has been fiercely suggested that it will be the killer
of Etherieum. Therefore, as someone interested in Blockchain I feel the need
to learning it so to achieve a competitive edge. I have found this tutorial
explaining the very basics .. I hope it can be useful to someone else but its
just one. Do you have any suggestions where might be a good place to start
learning EOS development?

------
jessK9
I read the article seems someone has put effort. However, I am really looking
forward to seeing the next part as this is really just the fundamentals.

